# decannulation of ECMO Code



## myeo (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct code to use for decannulation of ECMO?
The closest I come to is the ligation of the carotid artery.  Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 4, 2008)

*37799 Unlisted Procedure Vascular Surgery*

We use the unlisted procedure code.


----------

